# Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?



## taks (29. April 2007)

*Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*

tag 

ich liege grad in meinem bett und schaffs einfach nicht das die musik anstatt auf den laptopboxen über meinen verstärker geht. Hab hier auf dem Laptop den Realtec HD Sound Effect Manager bei dem man auch einsellen kann das der sound über den Audioausgang (Kopfhörerstecker) soll, aber es bringt nichts. Auch wenn ich den Audiostecker reintue kommt ne Meldung das er es erkennt, aber ich brings einfach nicht zum laufen =(


hoffe auf schnelle hilfe


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*

Kommt der Sound überhaupt aus dem Audioausgang? Hast du in der Software die Lautstärke für den Ausgang aufgedreht? Versuchs mal mit einem Kopfhörer, kommt dann Sound? Hast du alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen? 

SSA


----------



## Atrox (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*

was für einen verstärker meinst?


----------



## taks (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*



			
				Atrox am 29.04.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> was für einen verstärker meinst?



Ist ein NAD verstärker, glaub 200Watt für meine boxen



und ne, kopfhörer funtzt auch ned


----------



## taks (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*

*mit Kopf gegen Mauer hau*

hatte den sound vom verstärker net auf   



sry


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*



			
				taks am 29.04.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> und ne, kopfhörer funtzt auch ned


Dann kommt der Sound überhaupt nicht am Ausgang an. Bist du sicher, dass du alles richtig eingestellt hast? Vlt hast du in der Windows-Lautstärkeregelung (Lautsprechersymbol unten rechts, neben der Systemzeit) einen Regler stumm geschalten oder nicht aufgedreht. 

SSA


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*



			
				taks am 29.04.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> *mit Kopf gegen Mauer hau*
> 
> hatte den sound vom verstärker net auf
> 
> ...


   

SSA


----------



## taks (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 29.04.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> taks am 29.04.2007 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finds net witzig


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*



			
				taks am 29.04.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds net witzig


Don't worry, be happy 

SSA


----------



## taks (29. April 2007)

*AW: Laptop Sound über Audioausgang?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 29.04.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> taks am 29.04.2007 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



knuffiges ding


----------

